# Koifutterdiebe



## kgw58 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Diese zwei haben sich schon auf die Fütterugszeiten eingestellt, ist echt interessant  wie sie versuchen ans Futter zu kommen.


----------



## Joerg (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Ich habe im Herbst einen Igel am Teich, der sich total über das nährstoffreiche Futter freut.
Die Katzen vom Nachbarn finden es auch toll aber da bleibt der Kasten geschlossen.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Bei uns frisst der Hund mit Vorliebe Fischfutter


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Meine Katze  ist auch ganz verrückt drauf

lG Angelika


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Hihi - und bei uns kriegen die Fische Katzenfutter


----------



## baddie (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

yipp auch hier ein totales durcheinander 

Fische lieben das katzenfutter ......naja viel gibbets davon nicht 

Katzen sind verrückt auf das Fischfutter ...aber auch die bekommen nur was damit sie bei der Fütterung die Fische nicht angeiern 

und ich muss zugeben das sowohl ich als auch meine Kinder schon Koi Sticks getestet haben 

Konsistenz wie Erdnussflips bloss ohne Geschmack  
Naja sowohl ich als auch mein grosser (7Jahre) sind davon jetzt weg. Meine Lütte (4 Jahre) würde aber immer noch ausgiebig zugreifen wenn sie dürfte 

Meine Frau scheint hier im Hause die einzig normale zu sein


----------



## admh (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hihi - und bei uns kriegen die Fische Katzenfutter



Welches denn?


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

hallo admh,

die kriegen ab und an die kleinen Krümel un den Staub vom Trockenfutter (Aldi), die mögen die Katzen nämlich nicht, die feinen Damen... und dann brodelt das Wasser.


----------



## Joerg (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Ich will mich auch outen,
seit letzter Woche teste ich auch mal Hundefutter als Abwechslung für die Fische.
Hoffentlich nimmt der Hund vom Nachbarn keine Notiz davon.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Kleine Tip: Katzenfutter ist eiweißreicher als Hundefutter, weil der Bedarf von Katzen höher ist.


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Hallo,

am besten wäre es nur 1 Futter zu kaufen  

Hund ==> Fischfutter
Fische ==> Hundeleckerlies


auf frischer Tat ertappt  
 

da war doch noch eins


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

@ Mitch  so ein Hundetier haben wir auch


----------



## kgw58 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Hier noch zwei die von den Resten der Katze profitieren  "* Dinner for Two* "


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koifutterdiebe*

Solche "Mitesser" hab ich auch!


----------

